# Antonín Dvořák - B. 10 - Concerto in A major for cello and orchestra



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this cello concerto?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A masterpiece of the highest order. Just brilliant start to finish. Knowing the story behind it makes the coda especially poignant. This is one cello concerto that every violinist and pianist is jealous of.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> A masterpiece of the highest order. Just brilliant start to finish. Knowing the story behind it makes the coda especially poignant. This is one cello concerto that every violinist and pianist is jealous of.


Yes, it's a good piece. What's the story behind it?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted excellent. time fore a spin later,


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> A masterpiece of the highest order. Just brilliant start to finish. Knowing the story behind it makes the coda especially poignant. This is one cello concerto that every violinist and pianist is jealous of.


Are you confusing this with Dvorak's second concerto, the famous one?


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

wkasimer said:


> Are you confusing this with Dvorak's second concerto, the famous one?


I think he is, if his first unfinished cello concerto is a masterpiece of the first order then I’m curious as to what the second one is


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> Knowing the story behind it makes the coda especially poignant. This is one cello concerto that every violinist and pianist is jealous of.


You mean "On completion of the piano score, Dvořák would never go back to his "Concerto for 'Cello with piano accompaniment"."


----------

